# Edge before daylight - is it worth it ?



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

*Edge before daylight - is it worth it ? Update on Page 2*

I have never been out to the Edge before day break, I 've always gotten out there a few hours after. I was thinking about going out around 3-4 am to get out there to troll around, hoping to get a Wahoo right at daylight, then go to bottom fishing a few hours afterwards. Has anyone trolled around the Edge right at daylight and did it make a difference? Just from past experiences fishing on bridge rubble all night, it seemed to be an awesome bite for the first hour of daylight, when it was pretty slow during the night. anyways, just wanted to see if anyone has done this and was it worth leaving so early to get out there ? Either way, I'm going to try it saturday morning and I guess I will post up the results sometime sunday.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You will have a good shot at some Tuna also. That is if they are in the dingy water this year.


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Just curious as to where the "edge" is? 

Thanks!


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

30ish miles southish of the pass


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Edge AT dawn = GOOD chance of fish.

Jim


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

Did it a couple weeks ago, fun but makes a looooog daaaay getting up at 2 am


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Joe We do it all the time on our way offshore. Your mingo spot is a good place to start. With the sun to your back makes for a good chance for a hoo or even a blackfin. Keep an eye to the south for busting yellowfins at sunrise. Keep a cedar plug in the spread way back. Good luck


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone !


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Ifn we get our boat issues straightened out we plan to head out late on a Friday night, anchor at the edge, and fish the sunrise bite. Never had a sleeper boat before so it will have to be FLAT out there for sure. Also we have those underwater LEDs can't wait to see what cruises under them at night.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Do it. Hard to beat a sunrise at sea.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Bottom fishing no- trolling yes


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> Ifn we get our boat issues straightened out we plan to head out late on a Friday night, anchor at the edge, and fish the sunrise bite. Never had a sleeper boat before so it will have to be FLAT out there for sure. Also we have those underwater LEDs can't wait to see what cruises under them at night.


That really sounds like fun - especially seeing what cruises under the boat. On the other hand, my son was dropping our shark bait from a kayak in the surf the other night and looked down into the water with his headlamp and saw something bigger than him swim under the yak. I noticed from the beach that he had turned the light off while he was out there. He said he didn't want to see anything else below him in that kayak after that! :no:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Do it. Hard to beat a sunrise at sea.


Ora sunset in the wake...

Jim


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

So, if I happen to see any YFT busting and get lucky, what is the bag limit and is there a minimun size?
I did buy the HMS permit.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yellowfin 27” curved fork length 3 per person pg 10

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishing_regulations/RecreationalRegulations.pdf


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

2014 Recreational Atlantic Tunas Retention Limits
Effective May 8, the bluefin tuna (BFT) daily retention limits are increased from the default of 1 BFT measuring 27-<73" to the following. For HMS Angling-permitted vessels: 1 school BFT (27 to <47") + 1 large school/small medium BFT (47-<73"). For HMS Charter/Headboat-permitted vessels: 2 school BFT (27 to <47") + 1 large school/small medium BFT (47-<73"). These limits are effective for all areas except the Gulf of Mexico. The recreational BFT trophy fishery (73"+) is closed for the southern area (for landings south 39°18’N, i.e., south of Great Egg Inlet, NJ), but is open for the northern area (for landings north of Great Egg Inlet, NJ) with a limit of 1 BFT measuring 73" or greater/vessel/year. For further information, see notice in library (at left). The recreational yellowfin tuna retention limit is 3/person/day or trip. The minimum size for yellowfin and bigeye tuna is 27" curved fork length. There are no recreational limits for bigeye, skipjack, or albacore tunas.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks guys...who knows what could happen.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Thanks guys...who knows what could happen.


Hey even a blind squirrel finds a nut every now and then. I managed one last year out there.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like a memory to be had. 
Let us know how the trip goes. 
And don't forget your camera.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Well,
Here is the update from the trip..a very long trip !!
Left the boat ramp at 4 am as planned. Very dark and spooky riding out to the edge in total darkness with waves crashing into the side of the boat, gettng us soaked.
It started raining, which didnt matter because we were already wet. Got out to the edge a little after daybreak, didnt think it would take that long to get out there but the water was rougher than I thought it was going to be, so much for the 1-2 forecast. Started trolling and went for 17 miles without a single hit. Ended up in 350 feet of water and started dropping with the new unused electric reel that I bought my wife for Christmas. total tally for the day was 3 huge white snapper,2 tiles and a snowy, and 2 sharks. We never made it back to the edge to try for those big mingos. found a very small thin weedline about 30 miles out and gave it one more try trolling the edge of it and only managed a baraccuda. Got home and emptied the boat, rinsed everything off and it was 9:30 pm. Poured a crown on the rocks, jumped into the pool. All in all a huge dissapointment and burned 70 gallons of gas, but at least we did manage to get our first Tiles and Snowy. Wife told me to crop her face out of the picture because she wasn't feeling too pretty out there.. Lol ! But, I have to give her credit for hanging in there all day long without complaining one single time !


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Shouldn't be disappointed in that trip. Sometimes you've got get out there and explore.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, made a good story. And some good eats! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Obvious (Mar 5, 2014)

sounds like a good trip. Give your wife credit for going out on a trip like that.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

If you have Radar, a GoLight, an EPIRB and an Inflatable LifeRaft, *GO FOR IT! * :thumbsup:

We do it all the time!

It is even better when you arrive early and shut everything, down except your Anchor Light, and drift under the stars.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

gotta do that one day. the earliest we've ever been there was about 6:30am. could be fun to get a few buddy boats out there then disperse before sunrise to troll


----------

